# Livery yards in Liverpool? (Merseyside, Knowsley, Prescot area)



## halcyyon (21 July 2013)

I will be moving to Liverpool next year and will be looking for a Livery yard once I get a horse over there.

I will be living around Knowsley area and have been looking online for some livery yards and the most appealing one I've found is Burrows Lane Farm, however I can't find much detail about their Livery packages and pricing on their website (have emailed them and awaiting reply but if anyone knows more details, please help )

I'm looking for a yard with turn out and stabling and a decent arena (I'm not too bothered about an indoor but it would be nice), show jumps and most of all friendly people! 

Preferably under 15 minutes away from Knowsley Lane please


----------



## BlairandAzria (26 July 2013)

Burrows lane is a bit overstocked and grazing is poor. It holds regular shows during the summer and used to be a riding school - I'm not certain if it still is or not.

Patterns farm is the other side of the motorway (m58) it's got good summer grazing but it's day on day off in the winter and the herds are mixed. 

Gellings is near and has changed hands recently, not sure what it's like now, but they have a indoor and outdoor school. 

There's another yard just behind Gellings which is supposed to be a bit nicer. Not sure about facilities though.

Bullens farm is in knowsley, has an indoor and outdoor and good grazing, they have a field ride too. Its probably nicer than the others.  

Feel free to pm me if you have any questions about yards / areas etc and I'll do my best to find out
For you


----------

